# Mal was anderes.. Suche Gästepass !



## Laun (27. Mai 2012)

Ja hallo, 

es mag sicher überraschend sein, aber auch ich suche noch einen Gästepass für Diablo3. Wenn noch jemand einen über hat und mir zukommen lassen könnte wäre das wirklich sehr nett 

Sag schonmal Danke

lg Laun


----------

